# Vintage Omega Genevè



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm looking for an Omega Genevè I think the bigger 35mm case and I fancy a gold tone (I don't have any gold watches). What would you say are the best buying tips? Has anyone bought from Chrono24 how was the experience?

Many thanks

Owain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Pre 1970 will have the movement that some prefer, but the bargains have the 1012 auto movement. Not sure why these later, slim, autos are undervalued but they won't be for long. Try and avoid the integrated bracelet models, especially in gold plate, as they show the wear the most.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

scottswatches said:


> Pre 1970 will have the movement that some prefer, but the bargains have the 1012 auto movement. Not sure why these later, slim, autos are undervalued but they won't be for long. Try and avoid the integrated bracelet models, especially in gold plate, as they show the wear the most.


 Maybe because the 1000/1010 movements look a bit bargain basement next to the ornate decorated 500s and can be a bit fragile. My biggest nasty shock with a cheap fixer upper was with the 1010, lots was wrong inc a new balance needed and it ultimatley doubled the cost of the watch. The 1000 series were really awful, the 1010s just slightly fragile and nothing special to look at. Here is my 1010 movement, before extensive work, see what I mean about how plain it looks vs the earlier stuff. I have to say, I would think twice about a 1000/1010 series in future:










But the finished product looked pretty good:


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I was looking at the 500/600 cal, as a preference, cost wise I was thinking about £500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

There is a huge range of Geneves from the 1960s, it may be best if you can post some pics of those you are considering and we can advise more specifically. I have one or two and Scott has probably had dozens.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Your one there looks early @Padders as it still has the applied logo not print on the dial. Do you know what year it is?

I've personally never had any issue with the 1010 series. I agree the earlier ones are prettier, but they don't have display backs so on most people this is wasted


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Here's a few I move been looking at, no case size is listed on the second so I've messaged them,














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

scottswatches said:


> Your one there looks early @Padders as it still has the applied logo not print on the dial. Do you know what year it is?
> 
> I've personally never had any issue with the 1010 series. I agree the earlier ones are prettier, but they don't have display backs so on most people this is wasted


 You could be right, the 1000s have a really bad rep but the revisions on the 1010s did help so maybe I was just unlucky. That one is pretty late actually, 1979 if the serial is anything to go by (42.4m). It does look pretty good, I agree the applied logo always helps and I got a nice beads of rice with it which offsets my outlay a little but the service bill was a lot more than I was expecting.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I do like em



Although this photo is out of date now, some sold and some more arrived - that's the way with collections though


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> I do like em
> Although this photo is out of date now, some sold and some more arrived - that's the way with collections though


They are lovely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> I do like em
> Although this photo is out of date now, some sold and some more arrived - that's the way with collections though


What case size are they

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

34-41mm without the crown. Any particular one?


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> 34-41mm without the crown. Any particular one?


 The gold day date? And the Stainless Omega up and left from the gold one?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

both 34mm. The gold one sold two weeks ago for £599

the middle auto on bracelet is 35mm IIRC


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> both 34mm. The gold one sold two weeks ago for £599
> the middle auto on bracelet is 35mm IIRC


It does look in exceptional condition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I never, ever wore it as I didn't want to mark it!

http://www.birthyearwatches.com/1973-omega-geneve-day-and-date/


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> I never, ever wore it as I didn't want to mark it!
> http://www.birthyearwatches.com/1973-omega-geneve-day-and-date/


Beautiful watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro











Found this for £450, the dial seems to have crazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

@scottswatches

Hey could i ask for more information on the one with the blue strap, i'm really liking that one


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Goridar said:


> @scottswatches
> 
> Hey could i ask for more information on the one with the blue strap, i'm really liking that one


 Made in 1973, papers from 1977. One of the easiest to read dials of any watch I have owned. What else would you like to know?


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> Made in 1973, papers from 1977. One of the easiest to read dials of any watch I have owned. What else would you like to know?


 How does it wear? Think the smallest watch I own is 38mm so would that be to small or would it be worth looking into?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

It would be too small for some, but as it is all dial and minimal bezel it feels bigger than the size suggests. Plus it is very comfortable


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Mine is fairly unremarkable but I enjoy wearing it a lot. Picked up for about £200 from Preloved, gold plate in good condition.


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> Made in 1973, papers from 1977. One of the easiest to read dials of any watch I have owned. What else would you like to know?


 Noooo! Don't show him the blue strap '77... I've had my eye on that for some time!!


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Goridar said:


> How does it wear? Think the smallest watch I own is 38mm so would that be to small or would it be worth looking into?


 Check out the HD video on the site, it's gorgeous!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> Your one there looks early @Padders as it still has the applied logo not print on the dial. Do you know what year it is?
> 
> I've personally never had any issue with the 1010 series. I agree the earlier ones are prettier, but they don't have display backs so on most people this is wasted


 I believe the 1020 movements were a great improvement to the earlier 1010 movements, as Omega did address the issues.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

Autonomous said:


> Check out the HD video on the site, it's gorgeous!


 Will do 

Take it the site it is on is Birth Year Watches right?


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Goridar said:


> Will do
> 
> Take it the site it is on is Birth Year Watches right?


 Yes, I think scotswatches linked it above. I've bought from there, good stuff if you like vintage


----------

